# Denon DRA 25 Audio Levels



## Raijian (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey,  

 I'm using an old DENON DRA 25 amplifier and I've got two two-foot speakers with a red/white cable that wraps around a red/white nob on the back of the amp and clamps into the back of the speakers. 

I find that the audio is strange, when people whisper or if there is a quiet noise, I can barely hear it, but if there is a crash or a loud bang or a scream it's WAY too loud.

This forces me to have to adjust the volume constantly whenever watching anything.

Is there perhaps a setting on the front of the AMP or... maybe something else I can do to fix this?

It's really old, like I said, so I'm not sure but I thought i'd check.

I see a "variable loudness" nob that can turn to Flat.

Is that what's giving me this issue?


----------

